# To Those that have breeding reds



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a question for you all...because I have only 3 in my 55gl...the breeding pair has a yellow flame on their body and the other one doesn't...does anyone see this?...


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

nope, mine are damn near black


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

nope, mine are black and gold.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Same


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Even when they stress?...


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

when they stress their color goes bland, but when they are getting ready to spawn my male goes pitch black.


----------

